# false pregnant?



## JENNIEQ (Apr 17, 2006)

How can you tell a cat is false pregnant?

I mean my cat's(PERSIAN) nipples are pinker and prominent, they're bigger; she eats a lot more than before, gained weight, she became super affectionate, asking our attention all the time; not in heat anymore. but, her belly is not visibly enlarged, she's about 26 days pregnant. when will a pregnant cat's belly gets visibly enlarged? 

thanx


----------



## Sol (Feb 20, 2003)

It's very individual. My oldest Devon Rex female didn't show any sign of pregnancy until she was 5 weeks pregnant. She became really fat over just one night... it seemed like.

My young Devon Rex female started to fatten up after only one weeks pregnancy.

You won't be able to tell it it's a false pregnancy until after 6-7 weeks when the female goes into heat again. False pregnancies are rare in cats though.


----------



## JENNIEQ (Apr 17, 2006)

Thanx a lot sol, guess I 'll have to wait two more weeks.


----------

